#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Studance

## PHsound

Hoi hier 3 pics van donderdag Studance in Breda.


Res 5 setje Funktion-one met 4 bassen.


Tog wil dit wel maar het mog niet <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> 100DB mocht maar.


Ja Tom met z'n lampies.

Verdere foto's volgen.

Met dank aan:

PB-Audio
Cyberdance
PHsound

Menno HWsound

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

Bijgewerkt door - fotomoderator op 22/09/2002  15:42:25

----------


## CyberNBD

Dan maar gelijk een vraag beantwoorden:
Wat stond/hing/lag er aan licht?

10 Martin Mac 250
1 Martin Atomic 3000 strobo
8 HES Trackspot
2 HES Intellabeam 700HX
8 T4 Fourbar Par64 Ray 500
2 Par64 Sixbar 1000W vnsp
1 Par 64 ACL Set
1 Sixbar Par 36
1 Dimrack 12 Kanaals 2x Liteputer DX625
1 Dimrack 6 Kanaals Liteputer DX625
1 rookdoos Antari Z1500
1 Status Que lichttafel
1 Backdop 6*6
34 mtr H30V Truss
48 mtr X30D Truss
2x Truss Tower
2x Mobil Tech SP2-TA statief
4x VMB TE-074 Pro Lifter (alleen voor opbouw)

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - fotomoderator op 22/09/2002  15:45:32

----------


## )jeroen(

flex

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## PowerSound

Heb je nu 10 MAC250 tom ??

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:10 Martin Mac 250
> 1 Martin Atomic 3000 strobo
> 8 HES Trackspot
> 2 HES Intellabeam 700HX
> 8 T4 Fourbar Par64 Ray 500
> 2 Par64 Sixbar 1000W vnsp
> 1 Par 64 ACL Set
> 1 Sixbar Par 36
> 1 Dimrack 12 Kanaals 2x Liteputer DX625
> ...



Nog iets vergeten ... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ziet er zekerzz mooi uit !!!

SJAAK TREKHAAK !

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Heb je nu 10 MAC250 tom ??



Mocht ik willen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Nee aantal mekken en Status que (En Menno <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>)kwamen van HWSound.

Mhz wat ben ik vergeten MAx?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 22/09/2002  16:30:00

----------


## rieuwert

Actie foto's volgen???

Ziet er strak uit!!

----------


## CyberNBD

Actie foto's volgen ja, ik had ook m'n digicam bij voor foto's en filmpies maar die is gejat tijdens afbreken GRMPFFFFFFF <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: Mhz wat ben ik vergeten MAx? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



nee , dat zei ik aleen maar omdat je zoveel opnoemde ....

SJAAK TREKHAAK !

----------


## CyberNBD

Zoals beloofd nog wat extra foto's:











Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

Het ziet dr toppie uit jongens. Jammer dat ik dr niet bij kon zijn

Greetz...Frank

----------


## DjJeroen

Ziet er zeker wel cool uit ja  :Smile: .

Ik zie op de ene laatste foto`s (dus de foto boven de lichttafel met mensen), een stuk truss lopen die op het carre ligt. Hoe is dat vastgezet en waar zit de andere kant truss aan vast? En lijkt wel of die trusspoot van het carre beetje scheef staat op de ene laatste foto of is dat beetje vertekend beeld? 

Ziet er toch wel vet uit zo`n setje Funktion One  :Smile: !

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## CyberNBD

de V truss lag idd op de andere trussen, maar is netjes vastgescaft.  De V loopt van fronttruss naar de Carré.
Die ene poot staat idd wat scheef ja <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>, ligt aan de trusshoek en zit er ook dik in dat de volledige carre eruitgaat, want dit staat niet zo netjes natuurlijk.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 22/09/2002  20:01:37

----------


## )jeroen(

van wie waren die draaitafels en dat meubel? meubel komt me bekend voor  :Big Grin: 

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wat stond/hing/lag er aan licht?
> 34 mtr H30V Truss
> 48 mtr X30D Truss
> 2x Truss Tower



Hallo CyberNBD & PH..
(staat PH voor "Pokkie Herrie" of wat anders ... Geintje hoor, maar zo'n setje doet wel wat midderif-ontregeleing vermoeden, laat staan de trommelvliezen...)
Jouw truss zou best op H30V kunnen lijken, maar volgens mij is het dat niet afgaand op de fotos... H30V is een type-aanduiding van Prolyte (aantal jaren voor gewerkt!) en zo te zien is dit geen Prolyte, want in de einden van de trussdeeltjes zit geen kruisvormig verstijvingsverband. Dat draagt zeer sterk bij aan de horizontale stabiliteit, maar is moeilijker te fabriceren - dus laten veel "trussboeren" het maar geoon weg (scheelt ook poen!). Dit is wel een van de redenen waarom Prolyte duurder is (NB ik heb geen aandelen en heb ook geen opdracht tot reclame-maken). Ik ben benieuwd naar wat je wel hebt en wat de belastbaarheid daarvan is.. Is niet alles Mobil-Tech... heb je tabellen van die fabrikant? en een technische berekeningdossier of copie van het TuV-certificaat. Ik weet dat er heel wat copieershit op de markt is dat pretendeert om hetzelfde te zijn als gerenommerde & innovatieve A-merken als Slick, Thomas, Tomcat, Total Fab, of Prolyte. Die towers zien er nou ook niet helemaal zuiver op de graat uit.
Overigens, stonden alle toweren en vertikale trussen (de portaal-poten) gewoon tussen het publiek, of waren er hekken omheen gezet?

Groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb die types er maar bijgezet voor het gemak, omdat iedereen die types kent, de truss die van mezelf is is namelijk WEL prolyte, met dwarsspijltjes.  De overige truss is Mega Alu systems (www.mega-alusystems.nl), waar weldegelijk de specs van bekeken zijn voor we de constructie uittekenden, volgens hen mogen hun trussen nog meer dragen dan de prolytes, maar dat hebben we sowieso maar niet gedaan.  De types: driehoek is FS 33D, de vierkanttruss voor de V is FS 34.  Alle technische info is te vinden op http://www.mega-alusystems.nl/Techn_info.htm
De towers stonden achter mojo's, de carré stond gewoon in het publiek.
De brandweer is ook ter plekke een kijkje komen nemen en heeft verder geen woord erover gerept, die waren zelfs blij dat we towers en trusspoten gebruikten en geen statieven.
Heb ik me nou genoeg verantwoord?

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 22/09/2002  20:56:59

----------


## CyberNBD

PS: Er wordt naar mijn zin soms wel erg veel afgezeikt hier op het forum (Je moet maar een WOORDJE verkeerd typen dat niet overeenkomt met een foto), en het is me ook allang duidelijk dat theorie en praktijk errug veel van mekaar afwijken, het minste dat er op een foto verkeerd is krijg je een hoop gezeiks, maar als je dan es ziet wat die mensen zelf allemaal in praktijk neerpoten... (Nee Rhinus dit is zeker niet persoonlijk).  Als ik op dat feest alle dubieuze verloopjes had moeten doorknippen hadden ze volgens mij nergens, maar dan ook nergens meer stroom, nogthans werd de stroomvoorziening uitgevoerd door een erg gerenomeerde en bekende firma....

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 22/09/2002  21:08:03

----------


## )jeroen(

Je bent nog vergeten te zeggen van wie de draaitafels en het meubel was

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## DjJeroen

Aha ok toch goed gezien, ziet er voor de rest allemaal wel goed uit!

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Waypoint

<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Echt vet relax!! Jullie doen dit zeker als beroep??

----------


## CyberNBD

Beroep? bejje gek, zit nog op school <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  (Niet dat ik daar nog veel zin in heb, speel liever met de lampjes  :Wink: )

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Dj Spyder

heb je toevallig fototjes van die monitors van function one ?

----------


## Mr Dj

ziet er zeker zeer strak uit. maare zeg eens, wie is wie op die foto om de lichttafel (als ik het goed heb dat het de lichttafel is)

----------


## Music Power

Van links naar rechts.

Tom, Rob, Michel en Remco

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Dj Spyder

mmm nice as monitor , ik dacht dat de kastjes als top werden gebruikt maar blijkbaar niet  :Big Grin:  

wel leuke specs !

I like hornloaded  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Das heftig spul als monitor ja, 1 dj draaide die dingen zelfs zover open dat we gek werden bij de lichttafel, en moni harder stond als zaalgeluid (117 DB of zoiets?)

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Dj Spyder

lol je hebt van die idioten hé die denken dat ze had moeten gaan ...
maarja , heb je dan geen last van feedback op je pickups ?

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

WOEI! Ziet er zoals altijd weer uitstekend uit!

Toch 1 opmerking: geweldige mixert, maar die DAP case?? Maar vooruit, dat setje was niet van jullie geloof ik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

En zonde van die digicam, en vooral die filmpjes <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
PB

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> WOEI! Ziet er zoals altijd weer uitstekend uit!
> 
> Toch 1 opmerking: geweldige mixert, maar die DAP case?? Maar vooruit, dat setje was niet van jullie geloof ik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> En zonde van die digicam, en vooral die filmpjes <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> greetz,
> PB



héhé , DAP cases zijn wel goed hoor , ik vind alleen dat ze iets meer handvaten mogen zetten , zeker op die turntable kistjes , staat er maar 1 op geloof ik 
pu verticaal houden niet zo goed ... :s

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> Nee ... maar hij draaide alles zo ver in het rood dat alle dynamiek pleite was. Wordt je niet blij van.
> 
> Gelukkig was daarna de beurt aan Molendijk, die zeer net uitstuurde en echt een vette set neerzette.
> 
> -----check profiel voor cool links----
> 
> Bijgewerkt door - vronnie op 22/09/2002  22:30:01



tsja , is wel spijtig , is't die met rode tshirt op foto's ?
staat wel goed in het rood precies !

ik weet als ze hier thuis of ergens anders waar et echt te hoog in't rood staat , dat ik dan ff toch wel wat naar onder laat zetten hoor

het spijtige is , waar ik werk ( ESS ) staat et altijd in rood
ik speel normaal netjes op 0Db , maar daar komen ze dan Bijdraaien voor het harder te laten klinken
wat krijg je dan =&gt; vervorming
wat zeggen ze daarover , da rijkt veel verder!

m'n baas vind CRAAFT toppen beter dan RCF toppen ( EVENT 6000's heeft ie ) waarom ... Craaft rijkt verder ( hij speelt ze altijd in oversturing = vervorming = Bah )


vind ik zeer spijtig , maarja , sommige bedrijven snappen er ook niets van ...
ben blij da'k der nimeer veel meer mee mee ga 
( jobaanbiedingen welkom  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ) 


Bijgewerkt door - Dj Spyder op 22/09/2002  22:34:39

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ....
> ...



Heb 3 cases van dap gehad, waaronder zo'n turntable kissie. Nou, daar mankeert echt vanalles aan: doorstekende schroefjes, en het meest irritante: die sluitingen zitten na een paar keer open en dicht veeeel te los. Dit had ik bij alle 3 die cases.

greetz,
PB

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> 
> Heb 3 cases van dap gehad, waaronder zo'n turntable kissie. Nou, daar mankeert echt vanalles aan: doorstekende schroefjes, en het meest irritante: die sluitingen zitten na een paar keer open en dicht veeeel te los. Dit had ik bij alle 3 die cases.
> 
> greetz,
> PB



jaaaaa die scroefjes 
lol
heb dat ook met m'n CD koffer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
hebben die nieuwe dat ook nog ?
damn damn damn , dan maak ik ze nog liever zelf !


Edit : Hierbij trek ik mijn mening terug <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - Dj Spyder op 22/09/2002  22:37:16

----------


## CyberNBD

Lees je een kwartier niet, staat de hele topic vol met dap discussies <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Feedback werd ook goed tegengehouden door het discomeubel, op luchtbandjes, en evt nog veerplateau's onder de draaitafels.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> Lees je een kwartier niet, staat de hele topic vol met dap discussies <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Feedback werd ook goed tegengehouden door het discomeubel, op luchtbandjes, en evt nog veerplateau's onder de draaitafels.
> 
> Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



hehe lol
mja , begrijp me niet verkeerd voor sommige dingen is DAP echt wel goed !
ik heb een kabel maar die ruist beetje  :Smile:  vervelend
met m'n cd speler heb ik nog nooit problemen gehad
is wil ondertussne verkocht omdat ik hem niet meer gebruikte
( overgeschakeld naar vinyl )
versterkertje ook nog nooit probs mee gehad ( Radon 900 )
kist ... tsja , schroeven zijn scherp  :Smile: 
speakers ... enige goede speakers vind ik die K range ( K112 en K115 )
hebben mid van Dap en hoog van B&C ( na kapot spelen van mid woofer van Dap zet ik er ook een B&c in ...

dusja ...

zoals ik zei voor sommige dingen is DAP goed
behalve als het op HOUT en Afwerking komt

----------


## R. den Ridder

*** ***....

wat ben ik jaloers zeg..
Sta al jaren te sjouwen met allerhande meuk, met grote feesten ertussen ook, mag je net wat 218's en parren weghangen..
komt zo'n feest voorbij, met de meest vette DJ's en licht, en dan ben ik er zeker van dat de drankomzet nog niet de helft is van mijn feesten, waarom krijg ik nooit zoiets...

Maar neemt niet weg dat alles er goed uitziet hoor..
Alleen volgend jaar nog een laser <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
Ralph

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi allen,


een trusspoot die zo scheef staat als die onder die carre op de foto laat ik niet staan... maarja, hij is niet doorgezakt dus iedereen tevreden...? (ikzelf zou ongerust zijn tijdens het avondje...)

geen mensen gehad die in de trussen klommen? (of had je goeie security)

veel licht en geluid voor relatief weinig volk toch... maarja, als de organisator dat wil spenderen is het feest natuurlijk....


PS: Aan alle jonge mensen hier die (net als Tom van CyberDance) nog op school zitten en met licht en geluid bezig zijn en die zich afvragen waarom ze zelf nooit zo'n grote shows met veel materiaal doen volgend antwoord: Tom zijn vader sponsort nogal veel in de hobby van zijn zoon en daarom heeft Tom nogal veel materiaal voor zijn leeftijd...

-&gt; Niet om Tom aan te vallen ofzo, maar om anderen een meer realistisch beeld te geven waarom ze zelf op die leeftijd nog niet zo veel materiaal hebben....



Groeten,

Wouter

----------


## PowerSound

Tja, ik zou eerder zeggen dat je in de S&L wereld de goede mensen moet kennen.
En wie goede kennisen heeft, heeft betere prijzen en service.
Dit duwt je nogal snel vooruit. Ik plaats mij niet op Tom's niveau maar op een trapje lager, hij is er ook al langer mee bezig dan mij.
Maar ik ben ook begonnen met een paar STAGG S15 en 2 minimoons (dikke brol) en nu heb ik een serieus NEXO setje met 10 MH's.
Tja, mijn vader sponsort mij helemaal niet maar breekt wel muren af !

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Contour

Als ik vragen mag:

Maximaal gemeten SPL? daar hadden jullie toch zo'n retegave decibelmeter voor? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

MVG Contour

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Haha, Walter 

In de zaal was het ongeveer tussen de 97 en 104db verder op de avond. Gemeten op de A schaal. De 2e dj van de avond (die op de foto staat) kreeg het inderdaad voor elkaar om pieken van ongeveer 117-120 db te produceren, gemeten bij 1 monitor. Dus in het midden ervan was je niet blij. Dat bleek ook wel toen Molendijk het podium op kwam met zijn oren dicht geknepen.....





Groeten, Remco

Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 23/09/2002  11:41:53

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


dus een trusspoot die serieus scheef staat vormt geen probleem zolang er maar een hekje rond staat? (hij kan volgens mij nog net even makkelijk doorzakken hoor....)

Naar mijn bescheiden mening zijn politie en brandweer niet de juiste personen om alles na te kijken en te keuren... Ik ken geen enkele politieman of brandweerman die ook maar iets van trussing kent...

Over die sponsoring: dat stond nog niet zo heel lang geleden op Tom zijn eigen site. Onder de noemer "tips voor andere discobars": begin met goed materiaal, kijk altijd na of er voldoende stroomvoorziening is, ... (en nog een heel lijstje van tips...) en als laatste: "een pa die serieus wil sponsoren is altijd mooi meegenomen" 
Tom zelf zal dit bevestigen, zeker weten.



Groet,

Wouter Verlinden

----------


## Contour

Jammer dat het niet harder mocht dan die 100dB! Ik kan me voorstellen dat er meer mogelijk is met zo'n mooie set Function One. 

Hoe is het laag van die baskasten? Ik neem aan dat die 2.5kW die Michel aangaf per kast is, dus dan hadden jullie daar 8x2.5kW is dus 20kW aan basvermogen opgesteld. Nog kans gezien bij het inregelen om dit even vol open te gooien?

MVG Contour

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Over die sponsoring: dat stond nog niet zo heel lang geleden op Tom zijn eigen site. Onder de noemer "tips voor andere discobars": begin met goed materiaal, kijk altijd na of er voldoende stroomvoorziening is, ... (en nog een heel lijstje van tips...) en als laatste: "een pa die serieus wil sponsoren is altijd mooi meegenomen" 
> Tom zelf zal dit bevestigen, zeker weten.




Dat stond er, maar wil dat zeggen dat mijn vader zomaar even alles betaald? dan vergis je je zoals rob zegt heeeeeeel lelijk.  Die opmerking stond er meer als "geintje" en moest je ook niet te serieus opvatten, het enige wat hij regelmatig deed was mij naar klus rijden enzo, maar ik denk dat iedere vader dat wel es doet?
Kzou het ook niet eens meer leuk vinden als ik maar naar pappie moest stappen hey ik wil 10 mekken ze zijn nou in de aanbieding...  Ik heb hier een aantal jaren keihard voor gewerkt (niet alleen s&l maar ook ander vakantiewerk etc) dus ga nou aub niet overal rondverkondigen dat eigenlijk alles gesponsord zou zijn door m'n vader <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Over die trusspoot, die GING niet rechter omdat de hoek scheef was, en we merkten eigenlijk pas hoe scheef ie was toen we de poot eronderzetten en dus alles al hing en klaarwas, dus hebben we hem voor die avond maar laten staan, het geheel stond echt wel stabiel zat.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/09/2002  12:21:43

----------


## R. den Ridder

Amai, wat een afgunst zeg hier...

Ik bedoelde niet aan te geven dat ik het anderen niet gun. meer dat sommige mensen het gewoon goed afgaat, maar dat noem je volgens mij ondernemersinstinct..

En sponsoring door papa´s, da´s iets wat volgens mij iedereen wel heeft gehad, toen hij zijn eerste mengtafeltje kreeg voor zijn 12e verjaardag.
Bij mij hield het snel op toen ik ineens met SA C29 kasten en parren aan kwam sjouwen in de garage, toen kon ik snel op zoek naar een collega die wel een schuur had.

Greetz,
Ralph

----------


## CyberNBD

He ralph was niet op jou bedoeld hoor, maar op wouter verlinden.  Dat iedereen wel es sponsoring heeft gehad lijkt me vrij logisch zelfs, maar dat stopt idd op een bepaald moment...  Meneer wouter geeft eerder de indruk te verkondigen dat als ik een stel mekken wil maar "ff" naar m'n vader moet stappen.. ik denk dattie dan es heel hard gaat lachen als ik dat doe, ofnee.. begint met de vraag wat een mac is.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Tom je vraagt toch dadelijk 10 MAC2000 Performance aan je grootmoeder ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## CyberNBD

Kan het altijd es proberen power <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik mijn eerste 218 heb gekocht met het geld van de erfenis van mijn opa..kun je dat ook sponsoring noemen?

Mijn oma had het eigenlijk bedoeld voor de uitzet, maar ik vind dat je een 218 best kunt gebruiken als leeslamp :-)

Ralph

----------


## CyberNBD

hahahhhha <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  Das de factor geluk, en dat moet je gewoon hebben in deze business, koopjes opzoeken enzo..  Hoor wel van meerdere kanten dat het mij in dat opzicht wel redelijk meezit.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## R. den Ridder

Toch vreemd hoe de gemeente Breda hier mee omgaat hoor.

Ik doe horecageluid zelf ook op mijn 9to5 werk, ik ben milieuambtenaar, maar tijdens evenementen redeneer ik altijd dat je geluid beter goed kan inregelen, teneinde de noodzaak om teveel vermogen te gebruiken weg te nemen..

helemaal vreemd is het dat de gemeente breda eerdere evenementen in het NAC stadion ongeveer toejuicht middels ondersteuning, en nagenoeg geen handhaving op het gebied van geluid, en dan nu doorslaat middels deze vorm van eisen.

Is trouwens de op de foto getoonde geluidsmeter gebruikt?
zo ja, was deze geijkt, en hoe is het geluid gemeten, in welke meterstand en welke tijdsspanne?

Ralph

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Ralph,

Voor het precieze type van de meter verwijs ik graag door naar Walter (Contour), aangezien het zijn meter is.

Wel is er gekeken of deze meter en die van de gemeente overeen kwamen met elkaar. De meter die zij hadden, was uiteraard een duurdere meter die preciezer was. Het verschil tussen de meters was op lage volumes soms 7-10 db en naarmate het volume toenam scheelde het nog een db of 3. (dit bij 97-100 db op de meter). De mensen van de gemeente snapte echter hun eigen apparaat niet echt volgens mij. Zij waren een paar keer vragen aan elkaar aan het stellen over het hoe en wat met de meter, maar dat terzijde....

In ieder geval werd er tijdens het instellen van het volume gemeten op een afstand van ik schat, 10-15 meter van de geluidsstack af. Wij hebben op de avond zelf, gewoon door de zaal gewandeld en gekeken.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:ja, het zit tom inderdaad wel mee, want ik heb nog nooit een rookmachine verhuurt voor de prijs die jij er voor gekregen hebt [:d]



Was puur een optelsommetje van huur, transport en technicus hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ontdekte net nog een foto trouwens: Atomic power (bleek toen ik gister dat ding nog ff in m'n handen had dattie nog op low power mode stond van de vorige klus <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>):



Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

Power genoeg zo te zien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi allen,


Tom, ik bied je mijn verontschuldigingen aan, ik had inderdaad dat zinnetje dat vroeger op je website stond nogal serieus opgevat...
Sorry


Misschien je hoeken vervangen door boxcorners (Prolyte), die kunnen veel meer hebben dan gewone hoeken en trekken niet krom...


Groet,

Wouter Verlinden

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nou, dan zijn jullie redelijk bij de oren genomen hoor, de meter moet ingesteld zijn op meterstand fast, gemeten over de A-schaal, met een tijdsspanne van 5 minuten, als ik me niet vergis, doordat de meter gewoon direct op de a-weging is ingesteld pakt hij meer pieken mee waardoor jullie gemiddelde omlaag is getrokken...

verder zou het netjes zijn geweest om de meting te doen vanuit de FOH-mixer, iets wat wordt aangeraden in de circulaire lawaaiveroorzakende evenementen van de inspectie Zuid-Limburg.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Tiemen

Ziet er goed uit, beetje mengeling van materiaal blijkbaar :-)

Om nog even het zeik-gehalte op peil te houden : Staan die vmb's nog op hun wieletjes terwijl er al truss op ligt?

Tiemen

----------


## PowerSound

Als ik het goe begriip gebruikten jullie alleen die VMB om de carré naar boven te brengen en daarna de trusspoten eronder te plaatsen.

Mijn vraag : Hoe ga je deze dan koppelen ? Klim je erin ofzo ?
Of doe je 2 meter stukken na elkaar enzo stapsgewijs tot boven ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat dixomeubel ken ik....

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## CyberNBD

Mengeling van materiaal? viel wel mee toch.. geluid door 1 firma en licht door eentje, met wat bijhuurspul van de 3de erbij, ging prima.
Nee die stonden niet meer op wieltjes die vmb's, want dan gaan ze rollen namelijk <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Truss ging eerst de lucht in, en dan de complete palen eronder, iets laten zakken zodat de paal vaststond en dan ff klimmen ja, zat deze keer nix anders op omdat er geen rolsteiger/ladder of wat dan ook was, weer iets wat volgende keer standaard in de vrachtwagen gaat.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 23/09/2002  20:10:53

----------


## )jeroen(

Als het goed is, is mijn vraag over de draaitafels en het meubel nog steeds niet beantwoord! :P



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## CyberNBD

Je weet het toch al? wrom vraag je het dan? HWSound

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> hier even een kleine reactie omtrent het door jou in twijfel getrokken truss-systeem.



Hoi Vronnie & CyberNBD,
ik denk dat ik verkeerd wordt begrepen...
ik heb op mijn oude Ford een Ferrari-sticker geplakt... maar hij gaat nu echt geen 340km/u.
Cyber begon met zijn Mega-alutruss als Prolyte te betitelen. En elders in de forusm is zo'n discussie over wat is wat ale helemaal uit de hand gelopen.
Heb je een Ford dan heb je een Ford. 
Koop je een Audi, dan is dat hetzelfde als een Volkswagen, Seat of Skoda, alleen betaal je teveel voor het eerste merk.
Er zijn in Nederland en daarbuiten een aantal goede en een aantal slechte copieerders van andere trussmerken, netzo als er k***espots, versterkers of draaitafels bestaan is er ook troep onder de aluminiumvakwerkjes. Ik trachtte slechts een vinger te leggen op de zere plek: in dit geval zit die zere plek in de bovenkant van de towers, maar daarover zal ik verder niet meer zeuren.   
Ik ga in elk geval neuzen op de opgegeven links! 
Wordt het Skoda of Audi, that is the question.

greetz, keep right in the streetz.

rinus bakker

----------


## CyberNBD

Ben er persoonlijk ook wel benieuwd naar wat het wordt...  Maar nogmaals.. was me niet te doen oom mega alu als prolyte voor te doen, eerder om het gemak.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

Op de zesde foto heb ik geprobeerd een foto te maken van de dj en de dB-meter tussen de monitors. Jammer genoeg is de dB-waarde niet te lezen, maar het was toen ook maar iets van 115dB... <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb ook een videofilmpje gemaakt. Jammer genoeg heb ik geen video-input op mijn pc. Het filpmje moet dus (ff) naar Tom die hem kan digitaliseren.

----------


## Contour

Van een apparaat van 120 euro kan je natuurlijk geen wonderen verwachten maar deze meter is behoorlijk gebruiksvriendelijk en bevat voldoende functies. De nauwkeurigheid is opgegeven als +/- 2dB. De meter van de gemeente zal ongetwijfeld een kleinere meetfout hebben gehad echter ik denk dat ook deze niet beter was dan +/- 1dB. Zo is het 3dB verschil wel te verklaren. Ik denk sowieso dat je een goedkope meter beter niet kunt gebruiken voor het meten van erg zachte signalen. Boven de 80dB zijn de resultaten wel goed bruikbaar als indicatie.

MVG Contour

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Klopt helemaal Walter,

Het prijsverschil moet ergens in zitten. Met deze meter is gewoon goed te werken en vooral als je het verschil met een geijkte meter weet. Dan kun je dit makkelijk toepassen op de waarden die gemeten worden. In dit geval er dus 3 db afhalen.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Contour

Hallo Ralph,

De gebruiksaanwijzing bij deze dB-meter is erg beknopt. De meter beschikt over een recordingfunctie welke gedurende een interval kan meten. Is dit de manier waarop volgens jou moet worden gemeten? Dus de "pieken" moeten worden meegenomen (stand Fast) echter door een middeling over 5 minuten vallen deze toch weg tegen de "dalen"? Kun je dan niet beter meten op "slow"?

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

hallo vronnie, CyberNBD en PH,




> citaat:
> Ik wil iig een goed stuk truss hebben dat fatsoenlijk gekeurd en safe is en waar voldende kilootjes aan mogen hangen. Het type plaatje zal me worst wezen, maaar moet wel goed zijn.



Ik ben door die links van MegaAlu gefietst, en moet zeggen dat de specs erg indrukwekkend waren; 20m overspanning op de FS44 - alleen toen ik het narekende bleek dat dat ding dan wel dik een halve meter doorzakt in het midden.... als je een publiek hebt met enigzins zwakke magen gaan ze toch waarschijnlijk wel overgeven van zo'n aanblik.. dus maar hopen dat ze een flink vertroebelde blik hebben door de 4p's (pils, pillen, poeders & paddo's)
Ik neem aan dat de prijs van deze truss in gelijke verhouding staat tot de mate van de geleverde informatie, vergeleken met bijvoorbeeld Prolyte, Thomas, Tomcat TotalFabrications & Slick. Ik zou nooit truss aanbevelen waarvan de fabrikant geen doorbuigingen opgeeft bij de berekende belastingen. Of een reeks inspectiecriteria waarbij je die trussen niet meer moet gebruiken. Je hebt zo geen enkele controle op het feit of alles na een jaartje gebruik nog wel OK is.
Maar zolang er hiervoor geen Nederlandse Norm is (wel in de VS en UK hoor!) zal het spreekwoord gelden: "alle waar is dan naar zijn geld": MegaAlu is een Fiat Panda zullen we maar zeggen, dat is ook een auto en daar mag je ook mee rijden.
Overigens herken ik in de topstukken op de fotos'niet de topstukken zoals die op de site van het merk staan aangegeven... Klopt dat?

Het is geen gezeik, het is proberen de kritische blik scherp te houden, want er is nog steeds heel veel kaf onder het koren bij de aluminium-bakkers.

grout'n
rinus bakker

----------


## R. den Ridder

nog ff over de meter: deze meter is niet geschikt, aangezien niet geijkt door een erkend bedrijf, zoals Bruel & Kjaer en Rion.

De meting moet geschieden in de meterstand "fast" aangezien dit de response van de meter aangeeft, wanneer je in "slow " meet vervlakken de pieken waardoor een lager niveau naar voren komt als werkelijk aanwezig.

De gemeente zou dus moeten beschikken over een Geijkte meter !let hier in de praktijk op, en vraag naar de ijkingsraporten, want veel gemeenten bezuinigen hierop waardoor hij vaak naar boven afvlakt, waardoor je dus minder hard mag, kan tot 2 dB schelen!

de meting moet geschieten over een gemiddelde van 5 minuten of langer, want dan pak je over het algemeen niet alleen toevallig een plaat mee met veeeeel uithalen.

De plaats van de meting staat niet vast, maar 15 meter van de boxen in zo'n omgeving lijkt me niet fair, de FOH lijkt me nog steeds de aangewezen plaats

de meetresultaten moeten worden uitgelezen middels de Laeq, en NIET de Lmax, aangezien dit de hoogste piek weergeeft gemeten.

Zo, en nu allemaal goed onthouden, en altijd naar vragen bij de gemeente, behalve in Gilze en Rijen, want daar zit ik, en mijn meter is niet geijkt omdat het college dit te duur vindt....

Ralph

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Studance was een beste avond, daar heb ik namelijk Menno mogen aanschouwen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. LOlz en de rest natuurlijk ook maar ik zou nu al niet meer weten wie wie is als ik jullie nog eens tegenkom; sorry! Ik was in ieder geval die knakker die al vroeg z'n jas uit een stapeltje FC's kwam trekken omdat tie de volgende ochtend vroeg alweer college had <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ohhhw oke, dat was jij dus! 

Prettig kennis te maken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz dacht net hetzelfde toen ik de reactie las als jij Remco, volgens mij heb jij mij toen nog gevraagd wie dat nou eigenlijk was <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Jasper: ik was die gast achter de SC die even verbaasd opkeek toen jij met peter kwam aanwandelen, en toen weer gezellig verderging met knoppendouwen <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>, scuseer <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 24/09/2002  20:10:08

----------


## Stinger

Ik was hier samen met (iCe) en ik moet zeggen dat het er vet uitzag. Al dat gezeik over een trusspoot die scheef stond komt me nu wel me strot uit na het lezen van die 6 pagina's. <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik was zo eigenwijs om er nog ff aan te voelen en het stond zo stevig als een huis. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Over die Db meter nog een hoop gezeur, maar het verschil tussen 100 en 110 Db hoor ik wel en het was niet extreem hard en op 500 meter afstand in de buurt net te horen. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Zulke feestjes mogen vaker worden gegeven. 
We zullen dan voor de kritischi wel ff de certifikaten en ijkmetingen posten hier.

Ik wil met mij reactie niemand op zn tenen trappen, maar gebruik dit mooie foto forum eens om iets te posten over hoe mooi of niet mooi jij het er uit vond zien en geen eindeloze discussies over beetje scheef en beetje hard of zacht!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

-&lt; DeejaysOnly LJ &gt;-

----------


## )jeroen(

cijberdanse, dat wist ik helemaal niet (van dat meubel), kon ook van ad zijn bv.



Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## CyberNBD

Skuseer jeroen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## crazydj16

Ziet er strak uit heren! Goed bezig geweest <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Wat voor feest was dit precies? regelmatig terugkerend evenement ofsow? Wassut nog een b-tje druk bezocht..omdat het op een donderdag was?

Grtz

Leon

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweyer@chello.nl

Mijn Baas heeft Mach..mag dat?

----------


## CyberNBD

Was een introfeest voor studenten, ieder jaar terugkerend als ik me niet vergis.  Op de site staat dat ze 5000 man verwachtten, maar we hadden sowieso al twijfels hoe ze dat in die tenten gingen proppen.  Was iets van 1800 man in totaal uiteindelijk, tenten keurig vol.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## R. den Ridder

Jongens, ik denk dat ik jullie ga verlaten, nog gen derder ster, en misschien bedenk ik me nog wel, maar toch...:

Schijnbaar wordt enige verdieping in onderwerpen niet op prijs gesteld..als je alleen maar aan mag geven mooi/niet mooi dan vraag ik het wel aan mijn neefje of een doorsnee bezoeker hoor.

Is dit forum er niet om dingen van elkaar te leren, ideen uit te wisselen en de branche in het algemeen op te krikken in plaats van op elkaars apparatuur te geilen?

groeten, met hoop op reactie,
Ralph

----------


## Contour

Hoi Ralph,

Misschien heb je hier iets aan: in de nieuwste Conrad catalogus wordt een ijkapparaat voor dB-meters aangeboden. Ik denk dat dit iets van 200 euro moet kosten. Dat zou het college toch wel kunnen accepteren.

MVG Contour

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik kan het ook niet laten he, vindt het toch net te leuk..

Helaas, naast de gewone ijking van de micro welke voor elke meting dient te worden gedaan middels zo´n apparaat, dient het apparaat zelf jaarlijks te worden geijkt door een bedrijf..

Ralph

----------


## Contour

Waarschijnlijk krijg je na zo'n officiele ijking een soort rapportje waarmee je dus kan aantonen te voldoen aan de wettelijke eisen.

MVG Contour

----------


## R. den Ridder

juist, zo werkt het...

Ralph

----------


## moderator

ik lees net dit onderwerp ff helemaal door en kom daar een reactie van Ralph de Ridder tegen: 



> citaat:Jongens, ik denk dat ik jullie ga verlaten, nog gen derder ster, en misschien bedenk ik me nog wel, maar toch...:
> 
> Schijnbaar wordt enige verdieping in onderwerpen niet op prijs gesteld..als je alleen maar aan mag geven mooi/niet mooi dan vraag ik het wel aan mijn neefje of een doorsnee bezoeker hoor.
> 
> Is dit forum er niet om dingen van elkaar te leren, ideen uit te wisselen en de branche in het algemeen op te krikken in plaats van op elkaars apparatuur te geilen?
> 
> groeten, met hoop op reactie,
> Ralph



Welnu...reactie kan je zeker krijgen!

a Zijn hier niet veel mensen die op de hoogte zijn van de juiste regelgeving aangaande gebruiksvergunningen bij evenementen.
b wordt je niet serieues behandeld?
c alleen afzeiken en zelf niets plaatsen is iets wat heel vaak voorkomt. Helaas zijn er een heleboel mensen die niet inzien dat wat voor de één heel normaal is, voor de ander een periode van 10 jaar investeren is geweest..
d Ik zie even het probleem niet, en als je iets dwars zit, tiep dat dan met naam en toenaam aub, niet in zulke algemene bewoordingen.

uiteraard hoop ik ook weer op een reactie...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## R. den Ridder

Wat ik bedoel is dat ik hier een aantal jaren geleden (eerst onder andere inlognaam) ben terechtgekomen omdat ik met mijn hele ziel en zaligheid bezig ben met een uit de hand gelopen hobby, namelijk lichtshows...

De laatste tijd komt het steeds meer voor dat als je wat uitgebeidere feedback geeft meteen wordt uitgemaakt voor zeikerd (meestal in nette bewoordingen)omdat je niet meteen aangeeft dat die 20 macjes, of 100000 kw PA echt hardstikke mooi is...nou, ik vind al die dingen hardstikke mooi hoor, maar ik reageer nu eenmaal meestal maar op dingen die me aangaan, waardoor je dus continu te horen krijgt zeikerd hier, gemierenneuk daar, etc....

Bijv: nu zit er iemand als Rinus bakker op het forum, stiekum toch wel een redelijke autoriteit op gebied van rigging volgens mij, als je kijkt waar je de benaming Rhinorigg tegenkomt, maar meteen als hij op zijn werkgebied reageert: geziek hier, etc... 

helemaal mooi is dat degene die het commentaar levert zich tien posts later moet gaan excuseren dat het niet de bedoeling was...is dat niet de wereld op zijn kop?

Zo, mijn haret is weer gelucht...als iedereen er hier anders over denkt, da´s dan jammer voor mij en zal ik er mee moeten leren leven..

Ralph

----------


## moderator

nou, dat is dan duidelijk Ralph,

Ik begreep er eerst geen ene hout van, maar je toelichting maakt het een stuk duidelijker, het omgaan met feedback (nee, niet die fluittoon) is voor sommigen heel moeilijk. Mensen denken vaak dat kritiek negatief bedoeld is, en dat is meestal niet zo!

Anders het de persoon niet de moeite genomen om te reageren he.

Denk dat de mesten het wel met je stellign eens zijn ralph, ik in ieder geval wel!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## rinus bakker

inderdaad Ralph,




> citaat:
> ...bezig ben met een uit de hand gelopen hobby, namelijk lichtshows...



een uit de hand gelopen hobby! In mijn geval is dat "rigging" en in het algemeen ook "constructie".





> citaat:
> ...maar ik reageer nu eenmaal meestal maar op dingen die me aangaan, waardoor je dus continu te horen krijgt zeikerd hier, gemierenneuk daar, etc...



wat heeft het voor zin om te reageren op dingen die je geen bal aangaan of waar je geen bal van weet, dus waar je een ander ook niet mee verder kunt helpen. Als ze je dan een zeikerd vinden, dan is dat hun probleem... en demotiveert mensen als jij en ik om hun best te doen en wat zinvols bij te dragen.




> citaat:
> ...iemand als Rinus bakker op het forum, stiekum toch wel een redelijke autoriteit op gebied van rigging volgens mij...



dank je voor het vertrouwen, maar wat is er stiekem aan? 
en dat "autoriteit" is natuurlijk gelul, gewoon 30 jaar lang hard werken, met veel studie en ervaring.  
we zijn allemaal mensen en de een is gewoon beter in dit en de ander in dat (laat mij geluid doen en je wordt doof -&gt; mega rondzingers!; laat mij licht doen en je wordt misselijk -&gt; groene zalm op het gala-feest etentje; laat mij de muziek mixen en je valt in slaap enz enz)
Wordt het "Kylie" of "Rammstein"?

maar ik laat me voorlopig niet ontmoedige, want ik vind het leuk om kennis over te dragen, sterker nog ik eet er oog voor een deel van!

groeten en hou 'm recht en vol

rinus bakker

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tja ik weet dus ook al niet meer wie wie is, komt nog wel een keer een betere meeting denk ik, begin nu toch een beetje het wereldje in te rollen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (eindelijk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>) dus dat komt wel goed. Ennuh: kheb jullie nogwel suc6 gewenst voor de rest van de avond zeg <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## -Bart-

Calibreren van een dB meter doe je met een pistofoon. Aanschaf van zo'n apparaatje (bv van B&K) is zeer onrendabel. Tenzij je dagelijks meerdere dB meters calibreert. Zelfs dan duurt het ff voordat je vierduizend euro terug hebt verdiend.

----------


## badboyscrew

Doe maar Rammstein!!!!

groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## Stinger

> citaat:
> helemaal mooi is dat degene die het commentaar levert zich tien posts later moet gaan excuseren dat het niet de bedoeling was...is dat niet de wereld op zijn kop?
> [



Of het er tien zijn? En of dit een excuus is?





> citaat:
> Ik was hier samen met (iCe) en ik moet zeggen dat het er vet uitzag. Al dat *gezeik* over een trusspoot die scheef stond komt me nu wel me strot uit na het lezen van die 6 pagina's.  Ik was zo eigenwijs om er nog ff aan te voelen en het stond zo stevig als een huis.



Ralph als jij je gelijk aangesproken voelt tot:




> citaat:
> zeikerd



Misschien geldt dit niet alleen voor jou, maar voor meer mensen hier!





> citaat:
> Schijnbaar wordt enige verdieping in onderwerpen niet op prijs gesteld..als je alleen maar aan mag geven mooi/niet mooi dan vraag ik het wel aan mijn neefje of een doorsnee bezoeker hoor.
> 
> Is dit forum er niet om dingen van elkaar te leren, ideen uit te wisselen en de branche in het algemeen op te krikken in plaats van op elkaars apparatuur te geilen?



Als je goed leest staat er dit: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> achter! Dit is dus niet de directe betekenis van de zin, maar het kwam meer neer op:
Zeg wat je er van vind, vraag wat er was lag hing, wat er mis ging en goed ging, post wat kritiek (positief of negatief)!!!

Dit forum is er inderdaad om van elkaar te leren! Ben ik helemaal 500% met je eens! Geilen op elkaars zooi mag altijd, maar dat is maar net waar jij op kickt!

Maar waar ik na 6 pagina's een beetje moe <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle> van werd is dat gemiereneuk over een scheve trusspoot! &gt; Hij stond scheef, is niet echt veilig, is fout, kan eigenlijk niet, niks gebeurd, weggepleurde hoek, KLAAR! Maar ik lees er 6 pagina's over. En daar doorheen ook nog eens die Db meter. De topic gaat niet over een Db meter ofzo. Ik ben het met je eens dat zon ding goed moet worden ingesteld, maar daar kun je dan een Topic voor openen! Maargoed gebeurd is gebeurd <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:
> Jongens, ik denk dat ik jullie ga verlaten, nog gen derder ster, en misschien bedenk ik me nog wel, maar toch...:



Dit is misschien een beetje overdreven reactie? Ik wil hier niemand wegjagen <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

En dan voor de mod:




> citaat:
> c alleen afzeiken en zelf niets plaatsen is iets wat heel vaak voorkomt. Helaas zijn er een heleboel mensen die niet inzien dat wat voor de één heel normaal is, voor de ander een periode van 10 jaar investeren is geweest..



Voor het eerste gedeelte hiervan: Ik post heel weinig maar lees veel om kennis op te doen en te leren en heb weinig tijd om te posten! En het is nie

----------


## moderator

Goed te zien dat er een heleboel mensen zijn die eigenlijk hetzelfde voor hebben!





> citaat:En dan voor de mod:
> 
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> c alleen afzeiken en zelf niets plaatsen is iets wat heel vaak voorkomt. Helaas zijn er een heleboel mensen die niet inzien dat wat voor de één heel normaal is, voor de ander een periode van 10 jaar investeren is geweest..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Mijn opmerking was ook beslist niet persoonlijk, gaat over de discussie in zn algemeen.
Wanner ik iemand persoonlijk iets wil melden dat gaat dat zeker weten via de mail!

Dat hier een discussie ontstaat over de manier van een db meter gebruiken lijkt mij niet meer dan logisch, gezien de verhalen van de mannen die deze klus gedaan hebben, waren de db metingen toch wel van enige importantie, de verbazing over iets wat niet helemaal lekker loopt, tja...of dat zo moet??

Ik vindt het in ieder geval een heel mooi klusje dat met zeer net licht en geluid is uitgevoerd, van wat ik zo van de verhalen en de fotoos opmaak...ze waren vergeten de modjes een ticket te sturen (mag altijd he!...modjes komen graag kijken)

edit: lichtmod was er lees ik net<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## fotomoderator

Fotomod ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fotomoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## Stinger

Dat het niet personal was begreep ik wel. Ik had geen mailtje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>!!! Dat de Db meter belangrijk was snap ik ook! Ik heb nog met PHSound met dat ding rond gelopen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ijken is belangrijk voor de nauwkeurigheid van je meting enz....
Maar genoeg hierover. Dat ik het er vetheftig en veilig (afgezien van die scheve trusspoot (LOL)) vond uitzien daar weten we nu wel!

-&lt; DeejaysOnly LJ &gt;-

----------


## Remco vd Werff

....En omdat ze hem niet zo vertrouwden, hebben ze gelijk maar even een brandblusser neergezet<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

:Smile:  grapjas...

Volgens mij vond de brandweer dat de apparatuur op de djtafel nogal wazig was aangesloten. Vandaar dat ze voor de zekerheid maar ff een blussertje op het podium hebben geplaatst <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

